# Samsung 830 Series SSD 512 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 15, 2012)

The Samsung 830 Series SSD is based on Samsung's own controller design, which uses a triple core ARM processor, promising better stability. In our performance testing we see outstanding results, which makes the drive the fastest one we ever tested, together with the Corsair Performance Pro.

*Show full review*


----------



## Nordic (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks wizz. Helps me decide on the ssd I will eventually get


----------



## natr0n (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been eying these drives for a while now.The 830 series will be my first dive into ssd.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2012)

Agree wholeheartedly with this review and view the 830 as a great drive. I have been very impressed with mine thus far, granted the 256gb models. Thanks for the great review, as always!

I hate to even say this...W1zz, check 1/2 way in your conclusion page, says "820 series"


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 22, 2012)

natr0n said:


> I've been eying these drives for a while now.The 830 series will be my first dive into ssd.


You won't be disappointed 


manofthem said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with this review and view the 830 as a great drive. I have been very impressed with mine thus far, granted the 256gb models. Thanks for the great review, as always!



According to Samsung, the 256 and 512 variants share all of the same specs(speeds, components) apart from size. I would thus assume that the 256 drives are the same physical drive as the 512 but using flash chips that are half the density.
Regardless, the performance is stunning and it's interesting seeing how the 830 stacked up against other high-performance SSDs. The Corsair Performance Pro and the Vertex 4 were the two comparisons in particular I was happy to see.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> check 1/2 way in your conclusion page, says "820 series"



fixed. thank you


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 22, 2012)

I still don't know why everyone likes these, they cost so much more than say a OCZ Vertex 4.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Aug 22, 2012)

Go to slickdeals.net then, they always have amazing deals on SSD's (last I saw these going for $89 for 128 GB).

Personally I'm waiting for Plextor's new M5P to become available, as it's based on the new Marvell 9187 controller and is just so much better than anything else out there right now (extremely low latency, frugal power draw and strong garbage collection).


----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I still don't know why everyone likes these, they cost so much more than say a OCZ Vertex 4.



Samsung has great reliability, which is something OCZ isn't known for. Now I have heard better things about the Vertex 4 series than previous series, but I think there's a lot more trust in the 830 series. 

Cost wise, we have seen the 830 256gb model as low as $190-200 (128gb for $90), not sure about 512gb), which is a great deal for such a fast and reliable drive. 

I've used 2 high end ssds lately, this and Sandisk Extreme: Extreme did give me stability issues (before latest fw), a few BSOD's and like problems, and the 830 never did give me that.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got the 128GB version. I love these drives! I may get a 256gb for a game drive.


----------



## imitation (Aug 23, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I still don't know why everyone likes these, they cost so much more than say a OCZ Vertex 4.



Samsung has a really good reputation for reliability. I've used the 128GB and 64GB models of the 830 with no issues at all. That said, while none of the OCZ Vertex 3's i've installed gave me any trouble, a Synapse Cache has let me down pretty badly.

I'd rather spend 10% more on a component that decides on a system's stability and the safety of my data.


----------



## kroks (Aug 23, 2012)

great ssd
got mine on sale for 250€


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 23, 2012)

My Performance Pro screamed abit when loaded the summery chart.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 23, 2012)

I want one


----------



## reverze (Aug 24, 2012)

would be nice to see a review of the 128gb version to see how it does against the crucial M4 128


----------



## rodneyhchef (Aug 25, 2012)

Think I might go for a 256gb one of these.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2012)

rodneyhchef said:


> Think I might go for a 256gb one of these.



yeah, im getting one for Steam.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, im getting one for Steam.



I have one of these for Steam and it's just beautiful!


----------



## rodneyhchef (Aug 26, 2012)

That's pretty much what mine is for!


----------



## kompulsive (Aug 29, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Agree wholeheartedly with this review and view the 830 as a great drive. I have been very impressed with mine thus far, granted the 256gb models. Thanks for the great review, as always!
> 
> I hate to even say this...W1zz, check 1/2 way in your conclusion page, says "820 series"



What is wrong with the 256MB models? I was thinking of getting two and putting them into RAID 0.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2012)

kompulsive said:


> What is wrong with the 256MB models? I was thinking of getting two and putting them into RAID 0.



Absolutely nothing is wrong with the 256gb models. I have 2 and think they are great, been recommending them to everybody. The context of my comment earlier was just saying that I agreed with W1zz's review of the 512gb 100%, but it was based on 256gb model, though the 256 and 512 should be near identical. 

I had my 256s in raid 0 and liked it, but I didn't like having to wait longer to boot, post more appropriately. I broke the raid and currently have 1 for OS and programs and 1 for my games. I think it's a great setup.


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Sep 3, 2012)

Startup in just 6 seconds. Does it even display the windows load screen?


----------



## Calle2003 (Sep 14, 2012)

Why is "We compiled a large open source C# .NET project and measured the time it took to create the release build." @3 Gbps faster than @6 Gbps?


----------



## due (Sep 19, 2012)

Got the 128 GB version of this one. And it's worth the money. props for samsung for gettin rid of the sandforce controllers. Made my choice easy. If they didn't i would have bought the crucial m4 ssd2 that has a marvel controller. Anything but sandforce.


----------

